# MANY THANKS to Phyll & Terry



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

I can't thank you both enough for being there for me this passed Saturday night. I was truly a basket case over my scheduled PMV vaccination taking place Sunday morning. It's really wonderful being part of this extended family on pigeon talk, knowing that there are others as compassionate about our pijies as we are ourselves - you guys saved me in my hour of need. My pijies mean everything to me, as do all my furry and feathered babies. The thought that I may be the cause of harm to them, or even death, was too much for me to hear after a week of poor sleep in preparation for the big day. 

Wanted you to know that everything went more than great on Sunday. My vet did the vx in the area between the leg and the body. Not a one flinched or acknowledged any discomfort. After they got home, they all started eating and noone has shown any signs of a problem. 

It was an honor to speak w/you Terry...you have confirmed my idealic view of you, thank you. And Phyll, I'm so thankful to have our friendship. You and Bob are special people and I really owe Eva a thankyou for bringing you into my life. (I hope that doesn't sound too corny, cause it's the way I feel.)

Thanks again...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so glad it all went well, Leslie. I enjoyed talking with you also. You've made me blush  

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Leslie,

I'm glad to hear the vaccinations went well.

I can't agree with you more. Terry and Phyll are two wonderful, caring and devoted people. 

I have had the pleasure to meet Phyll & Bob, and hope to meet Terry someday too. 

Thank you for sharing what I already knew.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi Leslie and Treesa,

I am really jealous that the both of you have met Phyll and Bob. They live so far from me it is almost an impossible dream. However meeting up with Terry is just a matter of time. I have a goose to walk! Thats if it dosen't chase me.

I share your thoughts on the value of these people.

Feather


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Feather said:


> However meeting up with Terry is just a matter of time. I have a goose to walk! Thats if it doen't chase me.
> 
> Feather


I think so too, Feather .. we are bound to meet at some point in time (with or without goose walking  )

Terry


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Gee, you guys sure made us feel good.
I told Bob that I am going to print this, & bring it to my cousin's house on Easter.

Believe me, it is OUR pleasure to have met Treesa & Leslie. 
They are two of the most wonderful people we have ever known. Both of them have been blessings to our lives in many ways. 
Feather, although we have never met, I feel like I do know you. Every night, I stand next to Jesse & pray for him. When I am finished, I say, "Sleep with the angels, Jesse, sleep with the angels." THAT, I picked up from you, & I thank you.

It is my wish, also, to meet Terry someday.
I figured that if I made it to heaven, I would look for St. Francis of Assisi & St. Martin de Porres. I picture Terry & Cynthia "hanging out" with them.

Hey Terry, since all of us would love to meet you in person, I think you should go on tour. How about it?

Phyll


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

phyll said:


> Hey Terry, since all of us would love to meet you in person, I think you should go on tour. How about it?
> 
> Phyll


Yeah .. right .. Phyll  Who's gonna come and take care of all the critters here while I'm doing that?

I'd truly like to meet you too and all of our Pigeon-Talk members. If we would all just make an effort to meet the members that are in our general area, I think it would be great.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Well then...we must all take a trip to California some day.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

That sounds great to me!!!!!!!!!!


----------

